# Is there any type of tortoise that can live in a 20 gallon long tank?



## turtlesrule101 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ello! so basically the title says it all.
I have a 20 gallon long tank that's not being used and wanted to see if any type of juvenile or baby tortoise could live in it for a while. 
Thank you, Brooke.


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 28, 2012)

Short answer: No. Sorry!


----------



## tickle (Dec 28, 2012)

Only a hatchling for like a month.u can keep a common musk turtle or two.a baby box turtle for 6 months.just build a tortoise table go to a junk yard or go out huntingvwhen its big garbage day for large dressers and turn one into a enclosure


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2012)

Actually, any baby tortoise would do fine in a 20 gallon long. Depending upon what species, they might even be able to live in there for a year or more. A baby sulcata would outgrow it quickly, while a steppe hatchling could probably live there for a couple years.

Baby box turtles would be able to live there for several years.

I have a little Texas tortoise baby in a plastic tub that's probably smaller than your tank, and he's just fine.


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Actually, any baby tortoise would do fine in a 20 gallon long. Depending upon what species, they might even be able to live in there for a year or more. A baby sulcata would outgrow it quickly, while a steppe hatchling could probably live there for a couple years.
> 
> Baby box turtles would be able to live there for several years.
> 
> I have a little Texas tortoise baby in a plastic tub that's probably smaller than your tank, and he's just fine.



I agree. Fine for little babies. Not fine for an 8" sulcata.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 29, 2012)

Nope. IMHO, even a 20-gall is a tad small for even hatchlings. I can understand if someone dropped a hatchling on your doorstep and ran, and all you had a 20-gal to use until you got something bigger. But i wouldn't knowingly go out and buy a new tortoise and try to keep it in that. Wait until you can afford a larger enclosure.


----------

